# Tilapia?



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

Does anyone know where they sell Tilapia in the GTA or any other type of edible fish?

thanks!

Adam


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I assume you mean for eating, and not for actual keeping?

You should be able to find it at any Asian supermarket.


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Well,

One of his other posts is asking where he can get a 1000L tank so maybe he means for keeping... then eating...


----------



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

LOL

yah for raising.. im looking for 50-100 fingerlings


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Found this:

http://tilapiasource.com/zc/white-brook-niles/white-brook-white-nile-tilapia-small-fingerlings?zenid=a714ab7954e38b12156f04bc7b8db2cb

Not sure if they would ship up here.


----------



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Check around asian shops they do sell tilapia. I'm not sure if they sell both sexes or just sex. I do remember a while ago of a posting about an asian shop that did sell the tilapia live and the person rushed to pay for it then put into the car to take home. I'll see if I can find that location for you.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I see fresh tilapia (live) for sale at the Chinese Grocery store at the corner of Kennedy Road and Lawrence Ave in Scarboro. It might be called LoneThai or something like that.

W


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

There's a tank full at the No Frills at Dufferin Mall (Dufferin between Bloor and College).

Note that tilapia sold for eating are usually all males. There's some clever manipulation done to obtain pairs that produce 100% male fry. Males grow much faster because females start breeding at a small size.

If you want to get into aquaculture, there's a Canadian aquaculture organization (fish and shellfish farmers) and govt depts to help fish growers. Google for them, and you'll find sources for stock and equipment. There are tilapia produced in Canada, but most of the industry is cold water fish.


----------



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks for the tips guys!

i just hope i can find fingerlings..


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

what happened? im on the hunt now as well


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bumpskis as well as I'm always loving peoples AP setups.


----------

